
Will the Real MySpace Users Please Speak Up?  - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/cs/2009/08/will_the_real_myspace_users_pl.html
======
pedalpete
I believe this article (and all the MySpace neigh sayers) are misreading the
data. They are looking for MySpace 'users' and assuming these people exist.
Isn't it possible that as a social network, MySpace has failed, but that the
site still has a huge number of visitors. Music fans will regularly end up on
MySpace site due to the number of artists, and high google ranking. But that
doesn't mean these people are MySpace users. They may not have a MySpace
account, but they are regularly counted in the visits.

~~~
sacredcrow
I think they looked at people who actually logged in and excluded bands.

